# For Sale: Couple Of Reels



## warbirdfan (Sep 4, 2008)

Cleaning out my tackle bag and dumping a couple more reels. Both in MINT condition, in their boxes.

-- OKUMA V-55sa spinning reel with spare spool, papers, parts. $75
-- PENN 7500ss, USA made. $75

Both spooled with line.

Will ship.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

To Sellers

1. Please post a clear description of the item and the price you are selling it for. 
* 2. Only post one item per thread. Otherwise everything gets confused no one knows what's been sold and what is still available.*
3. This board is for personal items only. Commercial sales are not allowed here.
4. No bumps. If people aren't interested, they aren't interested. The only way you can bump is to significantly lower your price.
5. If your item has not sold after 30 days, you are allowed to start a new thread.
Unless our selling them as a combo package, thanks P&S Staff


----------



## barrettb (Nov 28, 2006)

I'll take the Okuma.


----------

